

Snowflake – Data warehouse for structured and semi-structured data - johntheoak
http://stackeo.me/posts/snowflake

======
iblaine
Nice to see Snowflake coming out of beta. They're going to make a big impact.
Redshift, vertica, netezza, and aster will not be be able to compete.

